# Show me your cage 'Set-Up'



## Dawn

I love to see other people cage set-ups.
My dream if we build a new home would be to have my own rat room.
Currently I have a built-in that my husband built for me to house my rats.
Here is the old photo shorlty after it was finished.
I no longer use the multi colored cage either.
I will take an updated photo soon...it looks alot better now.
Here is the original before and after shots of the project.


----------



## peejeeratties

That is a GREAT way to have a cage, but isn't it harder to clean since you can't take it to the sink?

We built a great cage, but VERY awkward to clean. We are going to build something like it again, but revamp the lid.

Here are pics in the building stage 

http://multiparts.no-ip.com/PeeJee/Rats/imagepages/image5.html
http://multiparts.no-ip.com/PeeJee/Rats/imagepages/image12.html

and the finished project:
http://multiparts.no-ip.com/PeeJee/Rats/imagepages/image13.html

You can see Peejee in the bottom left corner of the cage. We had taken all of the bedding from her other cage, and quickly found out that ummmm, we didn't have enough. This started my passion for finding old clothes and using that as bedding.

I think we are going to build another one like that for the girls now (the one in the pics go broke in one of our moves)

And for the boys, I'm going to take one of my old bookshelves, take the backing off, put wire mesh on the front and back, make holes in the slelves for ramps. Hmmm, once we get it all done, I'll post pics of it.

Shirley


----------



## Dawn

Heeeheeeeee :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The cage is actually inside the cabinet.
I take the cage over to the laundry tub for cleanings.
The cabinet itself was built to keep my old cat and children
out of the rats cage. 
I only want my children to play with rats while I can supervise.


----------



## ana_os

Wow! Those cages are really good and exciting!

I'm currently living with my boyfriend (and his parents - not rat lovers!) so I've got my noisey friend in a bird cage that I did some work on to accomodate ratties! That's in our bedroom.

What toys do you put in for them? 

Ossie loves paper but it's so noisey at night! He's got a large tube, a metal jar, spiral tube, wooden dangley treats, a T-shirt and flannel (he loves those but uses them as a toilet sometimes!) and a cardboard tube.

He deserves much more in my opinion. What do you reckon?

Ana xxx


----------



## Dawn

I will admit that I do not have as many toys as I should.
In the pic of the colorful cage I had a bird rope for climbing,
a swinging basket, another basket you can't really see it in there very well, it is narrow at the top and I hide popcorn in it for them and the hammock.

I have since done away with hammocks all together
because once I made a huge igloo the hammock quickly turned into a toilet.
Their current favorite is to make a rat pile in an old ice cream bucket.


----------



## peejeeratties

Let's see, toys....

In the girls cage, I have 3 inch PVC pipe complete with elbows and tees. Several parrot toys, dangle things with bells on them (even though I don't think they like them too much other than to chew on lol) A hammock (homemade so if they chew it to death, no biggie) and a basket I found at the Salvation Army it is a metal basket with coated wire, that actually has a flat side, So I have it hanging from the top of the cage along one of the sides using a Christmas light hanger thingy.

The boys cages have a bunch of noise making cat toys in them, along with a hammock each.

One thing that I have started doing for Houdini since he likes it so much is throw an old sheet over his cage (I did this one night since his cage is under the window with the exhaust fan and it was rather cold that night) Anyway, he LOVES pulling things through his cage bars, so nightly I cover him and in the morning we play tug a war with the sheet, cover before work and tug a war after work, he absolutely LOVES this, and of course, makes a nice cozy little nest out of the sheet he pulls in and has to remake it 2 times a day, hey keeps him busy lol.


----------



## ratty_miss

someone on another forum managed to make hammocks for about $.22 each. just buy felt squares from the dollar tree or some such place, some s-hooks, and some of those rings that can be clamped into the corners of hammocks so the s-hooks have holes to hook through. they are fast to make and very inexpensive


----------



## Star

The girl's cage isn't really a set up, its store bought :roll: . I do change out toys and hammocks once a week though so it's sort of our set up :wink: .

This is a 2x2' my first home by super pet...


----------



## Dawn

I like it alot!
I no longer use hammocks because they just smell too bad.
They use them for a toilet! Instead I started using old ice cream buckets
we just cut a hole in the side for them.


----------



## Esmie

My rats palace


----------



## ratwings

Oh, cool setup! What is that yellow thing at the top of the cage? Looks interesting.


----------



## Esmie

*Ratwings*
It's an IKEA blimp. IKEA have som really great stuff for rats  That green net thing on the right is also from IKEA


----------



## ratluver101

great [email protected]


----------



## Kitty_Suck

peejeeratties said:


> One thing that I have started doing for Houdini since he likes it so much is throw an old sheet over his cage (I did this one night since his cage is under the window with the exhaust fan and it was rather cold that night) Anyway, he LOVES pulling things through his cage bars, quote]
> 
> 
> Yes, we discovered that Grim also loved this after we accidentally left one of our expensive bath towels near his cage. Cheeky.


----------



## Kitty_Suck

Esmie said:


> *Ratwings*
> It's an IKEA blimp. IKEA have som really great stuff for rats  That green net thing on the right is also from IKEA


Thats so Awesome! I've SEEn them there,but I never once thought alice would like it. I seriously have to pimp her place up..


----------



## ratlover

that is pretty kool


----------



## torquil

Kitty_Suck said:


> peejeeratties said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I have started doing for Houdini since he likes it so much is throw an old sheet over his cage (I did this one night since his cage is under the window with the exhaust fan and it was rather cold that night) Anyway, he LOVES pulling things through his cage bars, quote]
> 
> 
> Yes, we discovered that Grim also loved this after we accidentally left one of our expensive bath towels near his cage. Cheeky.
> 
> 
> 
> I was still living with my mum when i first rescued Lawrence and she was just coming round to the idea of him/thinking he was lovely when he pulled the brand new curtains she had made in my bay window into his cage and chewed massive holes in them :roll: it didnt take the little charmer too long to get back in her good books though... :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## ratlover

Esmie said:


> My rats palace


the cage is asome


----------



## Esmie

ratlover said:


> Esmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rats palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cage is asome
Click to expand...

eey..what now?


----------



## Bugsike

peejeeratties Said:
<Quotaroo>This started my passion for finding old clothes and using that as bedding.</Quotearoo>

Yep - my local Goodwill and Salvation Army sell unsold (can I say that) 
clothing for 10 cents a pound to the rag man. If you get to know them, 
they will give you this stuff cheap - usually a buck for a whole trash bag 
full. My gal saves flannel for me, 'cause my flyers are insane for it.


----------



## Andrea

Well ive just ordered a new cage and waiting for it to arrive ready for my babies to come. this is the cage I ordered










I have hammocks and ropes to go in there also with some tubes and balls. Once we have it and set up I will post more pics then.


Love the above pictures cages. Some real good set ups there.


----------



## Tails

Ill post a pic of my girls' cage when I repaint it


----------



## :Ash:

Pepuri and Wicket's cage. Not much too it but I'm hoping to find more toys for them at the top. They don't seem to use it much as it is now.  

Any sugestions?


----------



## Tails

Parrot toys are great, and hammocks for them to sleep in!!


----------



## DonnaK

:Ash: said:


> Pepuri and Wicket's cage. Not much too it but I'm hoping to find more toys for them at the top. They don't seem to use it much as it is now.
> 
> Any sugestions?


Pixie made an interesting post about toys, *here*.

One thing we did with our first rat was cut a piece of dowel to fit the the cage from front to back, then hung a porridge oats container from it. She loves it. She sometimes sleeps in it, she uses it as a lookout place and it is also the place we have taught her to go to receive treats.

I also plan to make a hammock for the top of the cage. If you do a bit of a search you can find pictures of how they work, if you're not sure. There is also somebody on these forums that has an online store for hammocks, if you're not too confident with sewing, or places like Petsmart usually sell hammocks for ferrets, which might work.


----------



## Tails

I sell hammocks  www.ratanooga.co.za


----------



## DonnaK

Tails said:


> I sell hammocks  www.ratanooga.co.za


Err, correction: There are at least 2 people on these forums that sell hammocks :lol:


----------



## fallinstar

my rats homes

lol excuse the ironing pile next to roobs cage


----------



## :Ash:

:Ash: said:


> Pepuri and Wicket's cage. Not much too it but I'm hoping to find more toys for them at the top. They don't seem to use it much as it is now.
> 
> Any sugestions?


My picture didn't work. Oh well here it is again. :|


----------



## Tails

haha ash, i was wondering if you'd posted a pic lolol now your post makes sense


----------



## :Ash:

Tails said:


> haha ash, i was wondering if you'd posted a pic lolol now your post makes sense


lol yeah I came back later and was like... hey the photo didn't upload!


----------



## lilspaz68

Hmmm...cage setups? Okay, here goes :lol: 
(smallest to largest)

Hestia lives in a dwarf bun cage, since her cagemate died and she is scarily aggressive to other rats.  She also likes it bare since she gets really upset if too many things are in her cage. :roll: 








Moth another of my rat aggressive girlies has an R-660..








My double decker dwarf bun cage creation for 2 ratgirls...they will be intro'd to a certain cage once they very old alpha passes....she can't stand one of them. 








The R-680 (Selene and girls)on top, and the R-695 (Wildthings) below








My 2'x2'x2' Superpet that is holding the foster boys for now








My stacked R-680's and the Baby Cage inhabitants








The RUUD is to be broken down this weekend.... 








My pride and joy...I was given an FN last Wednesday by some wonderful people who pitched together...Rat Friends Rock!!!









And its not really a cage but I also have the Martins Large Playpen (from the same people )


----------



## twitch

that's really cool. why are you taking down the ruud and what is that in the basket in the playpen? some looks like oddly colored critters but it could be stuffed toys, i can't tell.


----------



## Night

They're stuffed toys, Twitch  And, if I remember Shelagh's cages correctly, she's taking down the RUUD because she switched those fuzzies over to the FN.


----------



## JennieLove

How much does an FN cost?


----------



## Night

Depends on where you buy it. On eBay from a couple different sellers (that many people on the other rat forum I'm on have bought their FNs from) it goes for $200 or a little less, which includes shipping. Personally, I bought mine locally at a Petsmart. Quite a bit more ($50 more), but I liked knowing that if ANYTHING was wrong with it, I could immediately take it back and get a new one instead of contacting the seller/contacting the company who makes the cage, waiting for things to arrive in the mail, et cetera. Plus, I hate waiting and wanted it right then


----------



## JennieLove

Maybe when I get my own place I'll one of those xD


----------



## nhatgia90

Is there anyone in the sunnyvale, ca area that could donate a cage to me, I'm in need of 1.


----------



## lilspaz68

nhatgia90 said:


> Is there anyone in the sunnyvale, ca area that could donate a cage to me, I'm in need of 1.


You should create a new post for this. Plus more info would be required, like the cages are for how many rats, males or females or babies (bar spacing is important here), etc.


----------



## radical

Andrea said:


> Well ive just ordered a new cage and waiting for it to arrive ready for my babies to come. this is the cage I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have hammocks and ropes to go in there also with some tubes and balls. Once we have it and set up I will post more pics then.
> 
> 
> Love the above pictures cages. Some real good set ups there.


just wondering, where did you get that cage and how much is it? i've seen that cage around a ton but i can never find anywhere that sells it


----------



## Buzzkitty

I'm curious where that nifty wheeled cage is sold, too. 

We are new to rat world, and I bought a very simple cage for them. We will upgrade soon. 
I made a hammock very easily. I cut the sleeve off an old shirt. Well, it wasn't that old, but I had gotten something on it that would NOT come out. Thankfully it wasn't on the sleeve so Shugy & Snowy won't be offended. Tee-hee!
Some of you have absolute rat palaces. I'm jealous! Coolness.
Here's our little rat cabana.


----------

